# Complex PTSD and DP-DR



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I've known for a while I have symptoms that align with complex PTSD, as do many here, but it wasn't until researching some books online that I really understood how strong the connection is to DP. For those who are unaware of complex PTSD there's lots of posts on this site about it but in general here's a rundown courtesy of Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_post-traumatic_stress_disorder

I would strongly encourage people on this site to closely examine themselves, their current situation as well as past emotional states in order to understand how they got here and whether their symptoms and life story align with complex PTSD. In my case it's quite clear that I've suffered from complex PTSD my whole life but that I tried desperately to ignore all the emotions and symptoms that consistently bubbled up throughout my lifetime until I couldn't ignore them anymore thanks to two episodes of DP-DR. It's my belief that DP-DR states are often the culmination of complex PTSD's effects on the brain -- at least this appears to be the case based on my own experience. And of course, this is why therapy is so crucial for coping with DP-DR. If you don't understand how you got to where you are you're bound to suffer from repeating episodes and make the same mistakes again.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

what are the effective methods of treating C-PTSD then? even that guy harrington talks about it...


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

XBrave said:


> what are the effective methods of treating C-PTSD then? even that guy harrington talks about it...


Phase-oriented treatment is usually recommended:

https://toc.123doc.org/document/87548-part-ii-phase-oriented-treatment-for-complex-ptsd.htm

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/314875777_UK_Psychological_Trauma_Society_UKPTS_Guideline_for_the_treatment_and_planning_of_services_for_Complex_Post-Traumatic_Stress_Disorder_in_adults


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh agreed I have this as well.. I tick all the boxes. But it's another that I don't overly see the point in getting an official diagnosis. There is no magic treatment, just long term therapy. Tried that. Starting therapy on the NHS again tomorrow. Not overly hopeful about it being any use, but who knows. At the moment I'm getting some benefit from CBD oil so will just hope that continues. I mentioned this to a "psychiatrist" at one of the worlds leading mental health centres, who asked simply if I had any flashbacks.. I said no so he quickly dismissed it. Another highly trained, overpaid professional doing a sterling job


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

XBrave said:


> what are the effective methods of treating C-PTSD then? even that guy harrington talks about it...


I haven't ever tried it but I'm pretty sure CBT has a strong track record with complex PTSD. I think therapy in general is just about the most effective treatment since you really need to dig into your past and understand why you got where you're at and how the pieces of the puzzle all fit together -- at least the ones you can locate and understand. Exercise, nutrition, steering clear of drugs, socializing, etc., will all help with DP but I think to truly find peace within yourself you need an outlet to process your life.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I've been diagnosed with complex trauma caused from my childhood but I never suffered from dissociation during childhood , it was only untill i had my first panic attack at 15 years old that dissoction started .
My anxiety disorder and the way i think most likely was from the way i grew up , as my phyc dr said i learned at a young age that the world was not safe .
Dealing with the trauma i went though is impossible for certine reasons , and in all honesty it wouldn't help me to re hash what I experenced due to my circumstances now .


----------

